

How to Have Fun Programming - iends
http://rdegges.com/how-to-have-fun-programming

======
languagehacker
I feel like I just got duped into looking at some crappy anime drawings.
Couldn't close that tab fast enough.

~~~
iends
What does this have to do with the content?

~~~
loeg
There are a few sentences every screen, and then scroll scroll scroll. It's
like having a page full of banner ads…

------
matmann2001
Why the hell are there Bleach drawings all over the page?

Are trying to draw a comparison between enjoying programming, and the way
Zaraki Kenpachi enjoys battle?

------
Vadoff
Ickk... Bleach.

